#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Calculadora de Perda de Redes de Fibra Óptica

## Buenano

*Orçamento de perda.*Para um projeto bem elaborado é necessário fazer o quantitativo de perda no trajeto da OLT até a ONU/ONT.*(dB) é o bem mais precioso da rede.*Valorize cada dB da sua rede, controlando cada etapa da construção.*Fazer bem feito é fazer com excelência.*A ONU/ONT com o lad link funcionando não significa que o trajeto está bem feito, é necessário saber calcular o trecho.*Ferramenta.*Com essa ferramenta você vai saber o quando irá chegar a perda na ONU/ONT de acordo com os elementos que irá utilizar na rede. bom Trabalho!


 *Baixe agora a Planilha gratuita para calcular Perda em Redes de Fibra Óptica.*

----------

